# Whats the norm rate for child care?



## sam h (5 Sep 2007)

I have been offered a job after 7 years out of the job market.  I'm trying to do my figures to see if it is worth my while but I have no idea how much child care is these days!!  
I have 3 children, all in school so I will need a school drop off and collection and about 3.5 haours in the afternoon. I'm living in Dublin.  Does anyone have any idea of what this should cost.  I do know a few people who mind kids, but I reckon it's abit personal to ask directly what they are paid!


----------



## Trish2006 (6 Sep 2007)

check out the childcare section on www.rollercoaster.ie  After school care rates are always being discussed and there's probably someone in the same situation as you who will be happy to tell you what they pay.


----------



## sam h (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks Trish, had a look at Rollercoaster and the amounts are sooooo varied.  They seems to range from about €120 to €300 per week.  At the higher end I would be paying the minder more than I would be left with.  Which doesn't seem right as I'd be doing a full 39hr week to earn the same as the minder who would be doing just 20hrs.  I'm also considering the various opportunity cost of being out at work (eg- would normally do my own painting, diy, cleaning etc) and would probably have to start paying someone.
I always thought when the kids were old enough I'd go back to work but it doesn't appear to be worth while!


----------

